# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm > Hà Nội >  Thưởng thức các món ăn chế biến từ cá hồi, cá tầm Việt Nam từ Binlufood

## binlufood

Binlufood hân hạnh giới thiệu các sản phẩm từ cá hồi (salmon)

1. Ruốc cá hồi (salmon flake)



Lọ ruốc cá hồi 120g: 150.000 đồng/lọ
Lọ ruốc cá hồi 210g: 250.000 đồng/lọ



Túi ruốc cá hồi 120g: 135.000 đồng/túi

2. Cháo cá hồi



Cháo cá hồi: 20.000 đồng/bát

3. Ngoài ra, Binlufood còn nhiều các món ăn chế biến từ cá hồi: 

Cá hồi fillet



Cá hồi fillet tươi ngon 42.000 đồng/lạng

Bánh mì kẹp cá hồi



Cá hồi, thịt hun khói với sốt cabonara



Cá hồi sốt cam (hoặc sốt chanh leo)



Cá hồi chiên trứng muối



Nem cá hồi 



Mì spaghetti cá hồi 



Xin liên hệ Binlufood để được phục vụ: www.binlufood.com  

ĐT: 0466 800 794; Mobile: 0904 997 870

----------


## binlufood

Hình ảnh gian hàng của Binlufood

----------


## binlufood

BINLUFOOD cam kết cung cấp đến quý khách những sản phẩm chất lượng tốt nhất

Bản kiểm tra mẫu ruốc do BINLUFOOD sản xuất

----------


## binlufood

Nhà em có các món rất ngon từ cá tầm: cá tầm rang muối, cá tầm chiên trứng mặn, cá tầm nướng, lẩu cá tầm, cá tầm om chuối đậu..., mời mọi người thưởng thức; em phục vụ nhiều gia đình rồi, vừa ngon vừa rẻ, chỉ 320.000 đồng/kg, giao hàng tại nhà trong nội thành Hà Nội.
Trong điều kiện kinh tế khó khăn, tổ chức một bữa tiệc tại nhà vừa ngon, vừa đầm ấp, mà lại tiết kiệm.





Xin liên hệ Binlufood để được phục vụ: www.binlufood.com  

ĐT: 0466 800 794; Mobile: 0904 997 870

----------


## binlufood

Cám ơn các mẹ đã ủng hộ, nhà em có món mới: "Nem cá hồi" ăn rất ngon, các mẹ dùng thử.
Nhà em bán giá 80k/hộp (20 cái). Nhà em giảm giá từ 25/9/2012 đến 15/10/2012 để các mẹ dùng thử.
Nếu ngon thì các mẹ ủng hộ em nhé.


Giá giảm còn 65k/hộp, các mẹ ủng hộ nhé!!! Em cám ơn.
Nem cá hồi ngon và lạ miệng. Nhanh tay đặt nem cá hồi nhé!!!

----------


## binlufood

Mời cả nhà thưởng thức cháo cá hồi nhé, nhà em có nhận giao hàng.

 Mời thăm quan Lamchame để thấy các mẹ vote cho cháo nhà em nhé

----------


## binlufood

Lời đầu tiên Binlufood xin được cảm ơn tất cả quý khách hàng nói chung và các mẹ, các bé nói riêng đã ủng hộ các sản phẩm của Binlufood trong thời gian qua. Binlufood luôn mong muốn mang đến cho quý khách hàng những sản phẩm với chất lượng tốt nhất, sự phục vụ chu đáo, nhiệt tình nhất.
Đến với Binlufood các mẹ sẽ có cơ hội thưởng thức những món tươi, ngon nhất từ cá hồi và cá tầm, các bé sẽ không thể quên được cảm giác tuyệt vời sau khi được thưởng thức món cháo cá hồi thơm ngon với nhiều dưỡng chất; Món ruốc cá hồi nhiều DHA và axít béo omega-3 thực sự không thể thiếu trong mỗi bữa ăn hàng ngày của các bé; Món cá tầm dậy mùi thơm khó cưỡng thi thoảng với những miếng sụn cá tầm giòn tan trong miệng; Những khay cá hồi được fillet còn tươi rói, đỏ au. 

ĐẶC BIỆT LÀ TẤT CẢ NHỮNG SẢN PHẨM CỦA BINLUFOOD ĐỀU SẠCH: không chất bảo quản, quá trình chế biến sạch, hợp vệ sinh.

HƯỞNG ỨNG THÁNG KHUYẾN MẠI HÀ NỘI TỪ NGÀY 07/11 ĐẾN NGÀY 30/11/2012 BINLUFOOD TRI ÂN KHÁCH HÀNG VỚI CÁC CHƯƠNG TRÌNH KHUYẾN MẠI…. KHÙNG ….KHỦNG…. NHƯ SAU:

1. Binlufood FREE SHIP các ngày trong tuần từ Thứ 2-6: từ 4h-6h chiều
2. Binlufood FREE SHIP các ngày thứ 7, chủ nhật: từ 8h-11h sáng






3. Các mẹ mua 1 túi ruốc cá hồi 1.2 lạng (135K) các mẹ sẽ được tặng 1 CỐC CHÁO CÁ HỒI  TRỊ GIÁ 20.000 ĐỒNG
4. Các mẹ mua 1 túi ruốc cá hồi 2 lạng (210K) các mẹ sẽ được tặng 1 TÚI NEM CÁ HỒI TRỊ GIÁ 52.000 ĐỒNG (12 CÁI)

Một lần nữa Binlufood xin cảm ơn tất cả quý khách hàng, các mẹ đã dành thời gian quan tâm, chia sẻ những điều tuyệt vời nhất với 
BINLUFOOD SẼ LUÔN MANG ĐẾN CHO CÁC BÉ YÊU NHỮNG BỮA ĂN THƠM NGON, HẤP DẪN VÀ GIÀU DƯỠNG CHẤT!
www.binlufood.vn
0466 800 794
0904 997 870

----------


## girlxinh9x

ở Hà Nội mà chưa được thưởng thức món này  :Frown:  thèm quá

----------


## travel

Đang đói mà hiu hiu, nhìn món chi cũng thèm thèm thèm  :Frown: (.

----------

